# 100 Years Ago a Forgotten Genocide



## Thunderbird (Feb 20, 2015)

The Young Turks, a collection of anti-religious fanatics, massacred Armenian, Greek and Assyrian Christians during W W I.  About 1.5 million Armenians died and about 2 million died in total.

Armenian Genocide

Genocide 1915












So much attention has been paid to the Nazi genocide but so little attention to the Armenian genocide.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 20, 2015)

It is not forgotten and will forever be a stain of Turkish "civilization" and exclude them from the elite of the Western world until they come to grips with it.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Feb 20, 2015)

Hitler said in Mein Kampf (I paraphrase) that mass murder on a huge scale is more likely to be forgotten by humanity than is murder on a small scale. He was referring to the Armenian Genocide, which only ten years after the fact was pretty much a nonevent in the minds of most in the West. The Turks are still loathe to admit what they did. They were an important ally during the Cold War, so successive US administrations always suppressed officially broaching the subject.


----------



## william the wie (Feb 20, 2015)

lurk post


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 20, 2015)

Testimony about the genocide:


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 21, 2015)

not news to me-----Long ago---my mom told me about the Armenian genocide----I was only about seven years old which was very long ago.      Over the years I learned that
I seemed to know about an important historic event that----MOST PEOPLE NEVER 
HEARD ABOUT.     As a young adult working in a hospital---my supervisor said to me
  "do you know what happened to the Armenians in 1915"?     He seemed surprised
when I answered  "yes"-----I got assigned to attend the death bed of an elderly woman-----a  SURVIVOR.   She has witnessed the murder of her entire family.  ---
clubs and knives -------armed with only clubs and knives----they murdered some 2
million people.    For those who do not know the murders were legal according to Islamic law.   I learned that fact from muslims----not from my mother


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 21, 2015)

Meathead said:


> It is not forgotten and will forever be a stain of Turkish "civilization" and exclude them from the elite of the Western world until they come to grips with it.


And the Turks will be reluctant or non-existent allies in the fight on ISIS as long as we accuse them of genocide.

It's fuckin' over, and, what difference, at this point, does it make?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 21, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > It is not forgotten and will forever be a stain of Turkish "civilization" and exclude them from the elite of the Western world until they come to grips with it.
> ...



HUH??     someone went to negotiate with the turks with a big sign saying  
YOU KILLED DEM ARMENIANS?      when did that happen?


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 21, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> For those who do not know the murders were legal according to Islamic law.


Evidence for your assertion?

Please note the Young Turks were ardently secular, positivist, materialist.  Just like Craig Stephen Hicks and so many other atheist murderers.


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> And the Turks will be reluctant or non-existent allies in the fight on ISIS as long as we accuse them of genocide.


It's U.S. meddling that brought about pandemonium in Iraq.



> It's fuckin' over, and, what difference, at this point, does it make?


Never forget so it won't happen again.


----------



## MaryL (Feb 21, 2015)

I  couldn't finish  watching the video, I wept and shut it off. Its hard stuff.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > For those who do not know the murders were legal according to Islamic law.
> ...


 
If you are asking for evidence-----it is because you know nothing about shariah law. 
I do know because I learned about it from educated muslims in my early youth.    The version I got was very POSITIVE from the POV of muslims.    It is very fair.   If
a non muslim understands that islam is a religion superior to all others----he can live in a muslim society.      My earliest informants were people from south-east asia----young physicians.    I would not call them "religious"----but they had a great
PRIDE  in  islam and its history as they "knew" it     I also ---at the same time was
acquainted with lots of hindu physicians ----who did not particularly have much
admiration for islam BUT were highly influenced by the teachings of Mahatma Gandhi who  LIKED EVERYTHING.   Years past---I learned more.   I came into contact with Christians from southeast asia and the middle east and jews from
both southeast asia and the middle east.   Over time I did learn just what SHARIAH and DHIMMIA is all about. ------I did not learn it from anti Islamic  "propaganda"  In fact the propaganda to which I was exposed-----was very PRO-ISLAM    I cannot explain shariah and dhimmia to you and the history of islam over the past 1400 years on a messageboard.     If you do not know---you do not know.   Feel free to ask questions.    The ARMENIANS  rebelled against their   DHIMMI status in the 
OTTOMAN EMPIRE-------Rebellion against dhimmi status in Islamic law is seen as
a CAPITAL CRIME.     My own present husband was born a  "dhimmi"   in a classical shariah society.    I know about the life issues of dhimmis from his relatives who REMEMBERED it----

A grasp of history is important-----do you know the position of  "HELOTS"  in
Spartan society?    -----dhimmia is similar


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Do you acknowledge the Young Turks were ardently secular?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> Do you acknowledge the Young Turks were ardently secular?



what young turks were ardently secular?     the ones who beat the Armenians to death for rebelling against the stink of shariah law?    Turks are muslims----The fact that Ataturk tried
to moderate the stink and filth shariah ---did not make Turks  "secular"     Turks still maintain
the that they have a GLORIOUS HERITAGE in the stink and filth of the rapist pig,  muhummad.


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> The fact that Ataturk tried to moderate the stink and filth shariah





> in the stink and filth of the rapist pig,  muhummad.


Your wild-eyed bigotry prevents you from seeing the facts, but here they are:

1) The Young Turks were anti-religious and elitist.  They looked to secular thinkers like Comte and Le Bon.

*"The Political Ideas of the Young Turks"
*
2) Some of the Young Turks were Jewish.

*Young Turks
*
3) Ataturk helped direct the genocide.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 22, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> The Young Turks, a collection of anti-religious fanatics, massacred Armenian, Greek and Assyrian Christians during W W I.  About 1.5 million Armenians died and about 2 million died in total.
> 
> Armenian Genocide
> 
> ...



Could make the same complaint about the US genocide of native Americans. At least that has personal involvement and consequences for Americans. If not Armenian, events with that has little relevance. Probably a big thing in modern day Armenia, but beyond there it's understandably less relevant so not as big a topic. We have survivors of the Nazi holocaust here in the US today so it gets more discussion. But it's not one is more notable than the other. Don't see you taking exception using other genocides like the Russian ones or Chinese for example. Or killing fields of Cambodia and the like. Or ongoing genocide in Darfur.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 22, 2015)

there is not the slightest of historical evidence to suggest that jews took part in the
Armenian genocide.    "YOUNG TURKS" ---was a vague political movement


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 22, 2015)

The current islamo Nazi pig propaganda includes a not so new idea-----which is
DA JOOOOS DID IT.       The mosque version of history is now---da joooos did
the Armenian genocide and  Ataturk was a secret JOOOO.   Do not be surprised---
in the  world war II and post world war II mosque version of history there existed the
interesting idea that the piles of dead bodies in Auschwitz were german Christians
murdered by JOOOOS-----more recently I was told in confidence that the
massacres and rapes in  East Pakistan  (1971)  were done by the MOSSAD. 
So far I have not heard that Pol Pot was a jew----but stalin---yup---another JOOOOS ---and, of course  ADOLF was also a JOOOO.     The ataturk was a jooo--- is being promoted by  Erdogan.        Give it time----in ten years ---
BIG BAD BAGHDADDY ----caliph dog-----will also grow jewish ancestors


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 22, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> But it's not one is more notable than the other. Don't see you taking exception using other genocides like the Russian ones or Chinese for example. Or killing fields of Cambodia and the like.


I think the mass murder perpetrated by Communist dictators is also too often overlooked.

*The Black Book of Communism*

I can think of only one movie that really focused on Communist atrocities, _The Killing Fields, _which was a ludicrous attempt to exonerate the left from guilt.



> Probably a big thing in modern day Armenia, but beyond there it's understandably less relevant so not as big a topic. We have survivors of the Nazi holocaust here in the US today so it gets more discussion.


Lots of Armenians in the U.S.


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> The ataturk was a jooo--- is being promoted by  Erdogan.        Give it time----in ten years ---
> BIG BAD BAGHDADDY ----caliph dog-----


Are you on some kind of medication?


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 23, 2015)

Map of the genocide:


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 24, 2015)

The anti-religious and imperialism:

The Vendée
	


John Stuart Mill and Liberal Imperialism

Jules Ferry

Yekatit 12

And don't forget the leaders of the New Atheists:

Atheist Christopher Hitchens has condemned Moslems because they have sinned against secularism. He demonizes religious folk to justify their murder. He aches to kill even without provocation.

quote: It is impossible to compromise with the proponents of sacrificial killings of civilians, the disseminators of anti-Semitic filth, the violators of women and the cheerful murderers of children.
It is also impossible to compromise with the stone-faced propagandists for Bronze Age morality: morons and philistines who hate Darwin and Einstein and managed, during their brief rule in Afghanistan, to ban and erase music and art while cultivating the skills of germ warfare. If they could do that to Afghans, what might they not have in mind for us? In confronting such people, the crucial thing is to be willing and able, if not in fact* eager, to kill them without pity before they get started. *

LINK

Sam Harris has called for a nuclear first strike against the Islamic world.

quote: Harris, echoing the blood lust of Hitchens, calls, in his book The End of Faith, for a nuclear first strike against the Islamic world. He defends torture as a logical form of interrogation. He, like all utopians, has reduced millions of human beings and cultures he knows nothing about to primitive impediments to his vision of a better world.
"What will we do if an Islamist regime, which grows dewy-eyed at the mere mention of paradise, ever acquires long-range nuclear weaponry?" Harris asks. "If history is any guide, we will not be sure about where the offending warheads are or what their state of readiness is, and so we will be unable to rely on targeted, conventional weapons to destroy them. In such a situation, the only thing likely to ensure our survival may be *a nuclear first strike of our own*.

LINK


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> The anti-religious and imperialism:
> 
> The Vendée
> 
> ...



was I defending Hitchens?    (I heard he died)    was I defending pol pot or stalin?
  genocide is the purview----of  TOTALITARIAN UTOPIANISTS-----like caliphatist
Baathist pigs.     Madhi awaiting Iranians.   Ottoman empire turks.   and Nazis and
Communists     The fact that secularist turks are  EMPIRE people is also fact.   "secularist"  turks are not PRECISELY SECULARIST-----their ideology is 
     *****TURK***** more specifically ----muslim turk. -----they do not reject islam ---
     they pretend that it is  "SECULAR"


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 25, 2015)

Another anti-religious tyrant:

Napoleonic Wars casualties

The French Fuhrer: Genocidal Napoleon was as barbaric as Hitler, historian claims


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 25, 2015)

why the diversion,   thunderbitch???       Napoleon was so strange that many consider
him to have been insane-----what is the excuse of the lump of filth,  muhummad and his  billions emulating dogs?


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Napoleon was so strange that many consider
> him to have been insane-----


You two have something in common.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Napoleon was so strange that many consider
> ...



yes----I am short too


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> yes----I am short too


He wasn't that short - 5' 6'' - just average for that era.


----------



## Steven_R (Feb 27, 2015)

How many Turks today were even alive during that whole episode? How many had any influence or control? The state that did those awful crimes broke up are WW1. At some point we're just going to have to say "hey, that sucked but a father's crimes are not his son's to bear." Not just for the Armenian massacres, but for all of it. Slavery, Indians (dot and feathers), Nazis, Commies, Rape of Nanking, Maoism, eventually it all becomes just history and shouldn't continually be used to beat people over the head for something they had no part in but just have the bad luck to be related to the perpetrators of the crimes.

It would be nice if the Turks could say "yeah, our ancestors did some pretty horrible things" but it isn't like today's Turks should be forced to issue a mea culpa for things done a century ago.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 27, 2015)

Steven_R said:


> How many Turks today were even alive during that whole episode? How many had any influence or control? The state that did those awful crimes broke up are WW1. At some point we're just going to have to say "hey, that sucked but a father's crimes are not his son's to bear." Not just for the Armenian massacres, but for all of it. Slavery, Indians (dot and feathers), Nazis, Commies, Rape of Nanking, Maoism, eventually it all becomes just history and shouldn't continually be used to beat people over the head for something they had no part in but just have the bad luck to be related to the perpetrators of the crimes.
> 
> It would be nice if the Turks could say "yeah, our ancestors did some pretty horrible things" but it isn't like today's Turks should be forced to issue a mea culpa for things done a century ago.



the issue for today is-----something about which you may not be aware.    I will help you because thru no talent of my own-----I have been MADE aware of the  actual and real situation which WAS the ottoman empire-------and therefore I have some insight into that which is going on today.    ---here it is>>>>   The Ottoman empire was a  CALIPHATE.      It included what we call TURKEY today ---PLUS  lots of the middle east-----that includes  PALESTINE.      As a CALIPHATE  it was ruled by shariah law---
sorta.     I say "sorta"  because the turks were actually never all that big on the really
barbaric aspects of shariah law-----BUT---almost---AND the out-lying parts of the EMPIRE ----did what the locals wanted------which was shariah law in all of its stink
and filth.      I know because thru my husband I have  (or had)  relatives who lived it.
The real problem today is that lots of turks LONG FOR THE PAST GLORY of  
****THE CALIPHATE****      and the "glory"  of subjugation of non muslims therein.

Whether you believe it or not-----the genocide of the Armenians was --ISLAM IN ACTION------the Armenians violated shariah law by rebelling against  Islamic rule---
which,   according to shariah law means ---THEY SHOULD DIE.     Of course past is
past------but today---TURKS seek their  "glorious"  past-----they want it back and
ERDOGAN has so promised them


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 27, 2015)

How  about:

1) Acknowledging the genocide
2) Paying reparations
3) Apologizing

Is that too much to ask?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> How  about:
> 
> 1) Acknowledging the genocide
> 2) Paying reparations
> ...



If all genocides are addressed----it is not too much to ask-----where would you start?


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> If all genocides are addressed----it is not too much to ask-----where would you start?


I don't know maybe rich Jews could pay reparations to African Americans.

The Uncomfortable Relationship African Enslavement in the Common History of Blacks and Jews

An apology would be nice too.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > If all genocides are addressed----it is not too much to ask-----where would you start?
> ...



Jews had a very very minor role in black slavery--I agree that you should compensate blacks for your own filth and that of the disgusting members of your disgusting family and perverse creed.   African enslavement has been an  ARAB thing for thousands
of years and still is.     In fact,   muslim dogs also enslaved jews.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 16, 2015)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Hitler said in Mein Kampf (I paraphrase) that mass murder on a huge scale is more likely to be forgotten by humanity than is murder on a small scale. He was referring to the Armenian Genocide, which only ten years after the fact was pretty much a nonevent in the minds of most in the West. The Turks are still loathe to admit what they did. They were an important ally during the Cold War, so successive US administrations always suppressed officially broaching the subject.


Actually, Tom, it has been proven that a Jesuit Priest wrote Mein Kampf as it was the Jesuits' master plan for another Inquisition - this time to accomplish what they failed to do with World War I - turn Protestant Europe into Catholic Europe ruled by the Pope - as well as America and the rest of the World.  The referencing of mass murder on a huge scale is more likely to be forgotten is from their having witnessed how easily the Roman Vatican got away with the murder of 68 million people during their Inquisitions the first time.   Considering that the Roman Vatican made sure that the Protestants were blamed for Salem - that the Salem witchhunt stayed forefront in the minds of people - to blame Protestants - they leave out the fact that 27 people were killed in the Salem trials verses 68 Million in the Roman Catholic Inqusitions and another 6 1/2 million Jews they murdered during the holocaust and approximately 11 million Protestants - this does not include those fighting in WWII.  

So you see, this is where the Jesuits got that idea and why Staemphle the Jesuit who wrote Mein Kampf was sure they would get away with it again.  The Vatican is behind the revisionist movement and the attempt to wipe out the history of the holocaust but once again - they are failing to accomplish it.  NEVER FORGET MEANS NEVER FORGET!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 16, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > If all genocides are addressed----it is not too much to ask-----where would you start?
> ...



You are mistaken in your history.  It was the Roman Vatican working with the Arabs that brought about Slavery and kept it going into the 21st century.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 16, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



arabs were involved in slavery long before there was a "VATICAN"------the term   ISMAELITE----actually means--------arab Bedouins.     The bible story of  JOSEPH------in the book of genesis----refers to    "ISHMAELITES"        Ishmaelite  was a generic term for  arabs      It refers to people characterized as being illiterate,  unwashed, nomadic and  generally criminal and dangerous who also deal in slavery-------it is so used in the Talmud.   In jewish history-----slavery is always considered in a very negative light. ------In fact chattel slavery does not exist in jewish law.   That which does exist is bonded servitude----very limited.      Being called an   "Ishmaelite"   back then was a big time insult


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 16, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Thunderbird said:
> ...



The descendants - spiritual and physical of the Romans that slaughtered 1 million Jews in a single day in  70 A.D. and drove 900 more in the Masada to their own deaths - are the same Romans running the Vatican today, Rosie.  No difference.  They were mass murderers and enslavers of the Jews and Protestants then and they are still up to it today albeit quite subversively by using Islamists which they do have a history of using as well.

As awful as the Armenian genocide was - can you honestly compare that to the Roman Catholic Institution which mass murdererd and tortured to death 68 million  people?  Why is that forgotten?  Why doesn't anyone talk about that in the mainstream media?   Any ideas?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 16, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



well-----maybe-----I will agree that the laws that render genocide  "LEGAL"-----did come from
the romans   ( Constantine ) ----but if you look 
further back-----it was actually the  SPARTANS---who rendered genocide  "legal"------they had an
enslaved underclass of people   (helots)   who could be  "LEGALLY"  murdered for no reason at all.        I think that murder has been  "LEGAL"  in
quite a few cultures in the history of mankind-----rendering murder  ILLEGAL was a kinda leap forward


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 16, 2015)

Josephus reported the Romans slaughtered approximately 1 million Jews in 70 A.D.  - aside from the account of Masada - they were vicious barbarians then and they are still vicious barbarians now (speaking of the Roman Catholic Institution and its Vatican - not their victims who were brainwashed into their cult)  - called Jesuits - among other names.  Did you know the Vatican banks were discovered having ties to the Mafia - years ago?  Yes.  That should not surprise us either.  The Italian Mafia were Catholics too.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 16, 2015)

To be clear - Rosie - no other organization - institution - can be compared to the Roman Catholic Institutions' methods and consistent attempts to annihilate the Jewish people and the Protestant people.  There is no other group on earth that even comes close - and they got away with it - in plain sight of the world  ( by using Islam which was their own creation through Augustine, Kadijah and her cousin) - utterly satanic.  Now they are planning their final moves towards a NWO - with them as leader and ruler and once again - the world is not paying attention.   

The Muslim world fails to see that it is the Jesuits behind the scenes who are most certainly helping along the genocide by funding ISIS ( the Roman goddess also known as Semerimus - and the  Catholic host symbol - IHS - that I is for ISIS) and again it is done in plain sight - there was even a member of ISIS who said they were getting funds from the USA - no doubt that money is coming from the Vatican  - and sent here first - to hide the money trail - think of it - as ISIS continues to create such a terrible reputation - the day that the Vatican turns on the Muslims of the World and wipes them all out with their next Crusade - they can tell the world they are the "Savior of the World" the one that "saved the day"!   How will the Muslims be able to explain they truly were not behind ISIS?   They won't be able to  ( because the Jesuits are known for covering their tracks) and that is exactly how the Vatican I believe has it set up - once she gets Jerusalem?  She won't need the Muslims any longer. It will be time to Shmooze the world and what better way to do it?  ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 16, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Josephus reported the Romans slaughtered approximately 1 million Jews in 70 A.D.  - aside from the account of Masada - they were vicious barbarians then and they are still vicious barbarians now (speaking of the Roman Catholic Institution and its Vatican - not their victims who were brainwashed into their cult)  - called Jesuits - among other names.  Did you know the Vatican banks were discovered having ties to the Mafia - years ago?  Yes.  That should not surprise us either.  The Italian Mafia were Catholics too.



Jeremiah----not only did I grow up in an area of the USA----replete with Nazis-----I also grew up in
an area of the USA replete with MAFIA.      The Nazis in my town were largely PROTESTANTS----at least they thought they were-----generally   
EPISCOPALIANS and METHODISTS-----not Baptists.       I later came into contact with  BAPTISTS who did not seem to be quite so Nazi.----mostly they were blacks with roots in the south.       As for the MAFIA-----and Italians in general------the  Nazis in my town----hated them and called them   "WOPS" -----jews and  "wops"
were despised       (??????)    sorta like blacks.

now you know the   "culture"  in which I developed     (as a kind of outsider mascot)    

I believe most of what you say----but not as organized conspiracy-----more as a kind of  "culture"          It came down thru the generations----it is   "their"     "culture"      
At least some of the popes were decent people


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 16, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Actually, Tom, it has been proven that a Jesuit Priest wrote Mein Kampf as it was the Jesuits' master plan for another Inquisition - this time to accomplish what they failed to do with World War I - turn Protestant Europe into Catholic Europe ruled by the Pope - as well as America and the rest of the World.


I enjoyed your bizarre fantasies, Jeremiah.  Back in realty the Pope Benedict XV was a leading voice calling for an end to WW I.



> The referencing of mass murder on a huge scale is more likely to be forgotten is from their having witnessed how easily the Roman Vatican got away with the murder of 68 million people during their Inquisitions the first time.


From a credible historian: The Truth About the Spanish Inquisition 

So it looks like all you've done is expose yourself as a ludicrous bigot.


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 16, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> The Muslim world fails to see that it is the Jesuits behind the scenes who are most certainly helping along the genocide by funding ISIS ( the Roman goddess also known as Semerimus - and the  Catholic host symbol - IHS - that I is for ISIS)


lol


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 16, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, Tom, it has been proven that a Jesuit Priest wrote Mein Kampf as it was the Jesuits' master plan for another Inquisition - this time to accomplish what they failed to do with World War I - turn Protestant Europe into Catholic Europe ruled by the Pope - as well as America and the rest of the World.
> ...



what does world war  !   have to do with anything.     Your friends committed genocide
during world war II


----------



## Meathead (Mar 16, 2015)

The Armenian Genocide will never be forgotten. It is part and parcel of the histories of Armenian, Turkey and the world.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 16, 2015)

Meathead said:


> The Armenian Genocide will never be forgotten. It is part and parcel of the histories of Armenian, Turkey and the world.



muslims deny that it happened


----------



## Meathead (Mar 16, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > The Armenian Genocide will never be forgotten. It is part and parcel of the histories of Armenian, Turkey and the world.
> ...


So what? Others think the Bush administration planned 9/11 and that Reagan was a failure. That has nothing to do with world history.


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 16, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Josephus reported the Romans slaughtered approximately 1 million Jews in 70 A.D.  - aside from the account of Masada - they were vicious barbarians then and they are still vicious barbarians


You hate Italians too?

I was just reading about the Sicarii.  It seems they spent most of their time killing their fellow Jews.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 16, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, Tom, it has been proven that a Jesuit Priest wrote Mein Kampf as it was the Jesuits' master plan for another Inquisition - this time to accomplish what they failed to do with World War I - turn Protestant Europe into Catholic Europe ruled by the Pope - as well as America and the rest of the World.
> ...



Thomas Fadden is a credible historian?  He's a Catholic and working on behalf of His Mother Church -  Roman Catholic Church, He's  highly biast and a big fat liar!  This link you posted is the biggest lie I've read yet about the Inquisition!    He states, the Jews had nothing to fear from the Inquisitions!  ha! ha!  He's insane if he thinks anyone with a working brain cell would buy such a lie!  So much for your shill!


THE AUTHOR

Thomas F. Madden is associate professor and chair of the Department of History at Saint Louis University in St. Louis, Missouri. He is the author of _Enrico Dandolo and the Rise of Venice_, _A Concise History of the Crusades_, _The Crusades: The Essential Readings_, and coauthor of _The Fourth Crusade_.

Copyright © 2003 Crisis

Thomas Madden Catholic Answers

Another Faithful Catholic busy rewriting history for the Vatican.  Thomas Madden.  Credible historian?   HA!  I think not!!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 16, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Josephus reported the Romans slaughtered approximately 1 million Jews in 70 A.D.  - aside from the account of Masada - they were vicious barbarians then and they are still vicious barbarians
> ...



I do not hate Italians and I do not hate the Catholics - my thread about the Jesuits and Vatican are about their hating Protestants and Jews - to the degree of mass murdering them.. not once, not twice but repeatedly throughout history.    Anyone who is not a catholic according to the Doctrine of Roman Catholicism is a heretic and worthy of death.  Your own nuns were teaching it was justifiable to murder a heretic in 1965 Catholic School in Los Angeles California and that was AFTER your supposed dawn of a new era!  HA.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 16, 2015)

Here is the link to one news source reporting the Jesuits behind Genocides.  All the way back to our founding fathers we were being warned.  I wouldn't be surprised they were somehow behind what happened to the Armenians.  They are masters at deceit. 

Warnings about Papal Rome and the Jesuit Order May God forgive you for what youve done Blogging Citizen Journalism

 The fact is that many heads of state around the world, former American presidents, Armed Forces generals and even powerful dictators have warned about the evil behind the most powerful organization in the world.

Those who tried to tell the truth were boycotted, persecuted and even silenced. Below are some of the statements pronounced throughout history.

*Samuel Adams* (American Revolutionary leader and statesman; *1722-1803*): _“I did verily believe, as I do still, that much more is to be dreaded from the growth of Popery_ [Ed.: i.e., the religion of the church of Rome] _in America than from the Stamp Act or any other Act destructive of civil rights.”_ (1768)

*John Adams* (2nd U.S. President; *1735-1826*): _“Can free government possibly exist with the Roman Catholic Religion?”_ [Note: Adams strongly condemned the Jesuit Order in a letter he wrote to Thomas Jefferson in 1816.]

*Abraham Lincoln* (16th U.S. President who was assassinated by agents of Papal Rome; *1809-1865*):_“If the American people could learn what I know of the fierce hatred of the priests of Romeagainst our institutions, our schools, our most sacred rights, and our so dearly bought liberties, they would drive them out as traitors.”_

*William Ewart Gladstone* (British prime minister and statesman; *1809-1898*): _“No more cunning plot was ever devised against the freedom, the happiness and the virtue of mankind thanRomanism_[Ed.: i.e., the Roman Catholic system]_.”_ (Statement made in a letter to Earl Aberdeen)

*Henry Palmerston* (British prime minister and statesman; *1784-1865*): _“The presence of theJesuits in any country, Romanist or Protestant, is likely to breed social disturbance.”_

*Thomas M. Harris* (U.S. Army Brigadier General; *1817-1906*; author of the book _“Rome’s Responsibility for the Assassination of Abraham Lincoln”_): _“*…*A foreign political power_ [Ed.: i.e., Papal Rome]*…*_has gotten a lodgment_ [Ed.: a military term for a foothold that has been gained or seized in the enemy’s territory]_in this land of Liberty_ [Ed.: i.e., the American Constitutional Republic]_, and*…*is evidently bent on the destruction of our free institutions, and substituting for them Papal despotism: a despotism that lords it over the minds, the consciences, and the actions of its subjects – and thus renders them incapable of loyalty to any other government.”_

*Napoleon Bonaparte* (Fr. emperor; *1769-1821*): _“The Jesuits are a military organization, not a religious order. Their chief is a general of an army, not the mere father abbot of a monastery. And the aim of this organization is power – power in its most despotic exercise – absolute power, universal power, power to control the world by the volition of a single man_ [Ed.: i.e., the _“Black Pope”_, the Superior General of the Jesuits]. _Jesuitism is the mostabsolute of despotisms_ [sic] –_and at the same time the greatest and most enormous of abuses*…*”_

*Adolph Hitler* (1889-1945; Nazi leader and chancellor of Germany from 1933-1945): “_Above all I have learned from the Jesuits. And so did Lenin too, as far as I recall. The world has never known anything quite so splendid as the hierarchical structure of the [Roman] Catholic Church. There were quite a few things I simply appropriated from the Jesuits for the use of the [Nazi] Party._” (Ed. Comment: What follows is a similar quotation of Hitler taken from Edmond Paris’ book The Vatican Against Europe).

*Samuel Morse* (American inventor of the telegraph; *1791-1872*): _“The Jesuits*…*are a secret society – a sort of Masonic order – with superadded features of revolting odiousness, and a thousand times more dangerous.”_

*Marquis de LaFayette* (1757-1834): _“It is my opinion that if the liberties of this country – the United States of America – are destroyed, it will be by the subtlety of the Roman Catholic Jesuitpriests, for they are the most crafty, dangerous enemies to civil and religious liberty. They have instigated most of the wars of Europe.”_

*Fyodor Dostoyevsky* (Russian novelist; *1821-1881*): _“The Jesuits*…*are simply the Romish army for the earthly sovereignty of the world in the future, with the Pontiff of Rome for emperor*…*that’s their ideal. *…*It is simple lust of power, of filthy earthly gain, of domination – something like a universal serfdom with them_ [Ed.: i.e., the Jesuits]_as masters – that’s all they stand for. They don’t even believe in God perhaps.”_

*Pope Clement XIV* (Who had “forever” abolished the Jesuit Order in 1773): “_Alas, I knew they [i.e., the Jesuits] would poison me; but I did not expect to die in so slow and cruel a manner._” (1774).

*Emanuel M. Josephson* (American physician and historian): “[_Wherever] a totalitarian movement erupts, whether Communist or Nazi [Fascist], a Jesuit can be found in the role of ‘adviser’ or leader; in Cuba [it was] [Jesuit-trained] Castro’s ‘Father’ Armando Llorente…”_

*R. W. Thompson* (Ex-Secretary, American Navy): _“[The Jesuits] are the deadly enemies of civil and religious liberty.”_


*R. W. Thompson* (Ex-Secretary, American Navy): “_The principles of socialism or communism…governed all the [Jesuit-run] Reductions [in Paraguay].”_


*Theodor Griesinger* (German historian; 1873): “_The whole frightful responsibility for this terrible Thirty Years’ War [1618-1648] must rest upon the [Holy Roman] Emperor Ferdinand II, and his teachers, rulers, and bosom friends – the Sons of Loyola [i.e., the Jesuit Order].”_


*Boyd Barrett* (Ex-Jesuit): _“The Jesuit Order at last reached the pinnacle of its power and prestige in the early eighteenth century [i.e., the early 1700s]. It had become more influential and more wealthy than any other organization in the world. It held a position in world affairs that no oath-bound group of men has ever held before or since… ‘Nearly all the Kings and Sovereigns of Europe had only Jesuits as directors of their consciences [i.e., as confessor-priests], so that the whole of Europe appeared to be governed by Jesuits only.’”_ (1927; using a short quote by _Jesuit Cordara_)


*James Parton* (American historian): _“If you trace up Masonry, through all its Orders, till you come to the grand tip-top head Mason of the World, you will discover that the dread individual and the Chief of the Society of Jesus [i.e., the Superior General of the Jesuit Order] are one and the same person.”_


*M.F. Cusack* (Ex-nun of Kenmore; author of the book The Black Pope): _“In Roman Catholic circles it is well known that the Black Pope is the term used for the [Superior] General of the Jesuits. As the Pope is always robed in white, and the [Jesuit Superior] General in black, the contrast is obvious. But those Romanists who do not greatly love the Jesuits, and their number is not limited, use the term as indicating that the Black Pope rules the White Pope…even while the former [i.e., the Black Pope] is obligated to make, at least, a show of submission to the latter.” (1896)_


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 17, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> *Abraham Lincoln* (16th U.S. President who was assassinated by agents of Papal Rome; *1809-1865*)


What is your evidence that Lincoln was killed by the Papacy? lol You are about the craziest conspiracy loon I've ever encountered.  Watch out! The Jesuits can use their telepathic powers to read your thoughts! They are coming to get you! Quick, wrap yourself in aluminum foil and hide under your bed.

You make irosie91 look sane by comparison. lol


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > *Abraham Lincoln* (16th U.S. President who was assassinated by agents of Papal Rome; *1809-1865*)
> ...



what would you know about sanity,   birdbrain?


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 19, 2015)

Another forgotten Holocaust: 

*Gertler’s Bling Bang Torah Gang*
Israel and the Ongoing Holocaust in Congo (Part 1)


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> Another forgotten Holocaust:
> 
> *Gertler’s Bling Bang Torah Gang*
> Israel and the Ongoing Holocaust in Congo (Part 1)



your citation is a joke------the congo is replete with filth and disease and corruption created by the muslims and christian who live there.   The fact that some jews do business there has nothing to do with the stink and flth created by YOU AND YOURS.     try again----maybe you will find one murderer rapist  out of the millions of  "you and yours"  who can claim a jewish great grand-father


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> the congo is replete with filth and disease and corruption





> the stink and flth


Wow, you believe Africans are filthy.  Try to tone down your racism irosie91.

It looks like you despise Muslims *and* Christians *and* Africans.  Seems like a lot of hate you are marinating in.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > the congo is replete with filth and disease and corruption
> ...



racism?      you do not know that the CONGO is disease ridden and very corrupt?  ------what has that fact got to do with  "race"?


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> that the CONGO is disease ridden and very corrupt?


And who abets that corruption? 

Dan Gertler earns billions as mine deals fail to enrich Congo - The Washington Post


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 19, 2015)

Israel's $$$$ mostly comes from:

1) Robbing Americans
2) Robbing Africans
3) Exploiting Palestinians
4) War profiteering

*Israeli arms dealers join Lieberman's entourage to Africa*
Except for a few civilian enterprises, almost all Israeli activity in Africa is related to weapons exports.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > that the CONGO is disease ridden and very corrupt?
> ...



the muslims and Christians who run the congo create the corruption----the filth and disease is a function of the climate and
inadequate sanitation and medical care


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> the muslims and Christians who run the congo create the corruption


Muslim and Christian (and secular) individuals may have been involved, but why do you want to cover up the guilt of Israelis?  I've provided you with evidence that Israelis enabled corruption, stole from Africans, and profited from African wars.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > the muslims and Christians who run the congo create the corruption
> ...



You   "proved"  nothing other than the fact that Israelis engage in business in the congo.    That Israelis do
business in a land which if full of corruption and THEREFORE are guilty of the corruption is a false arguement.     Your silly demand that jews apologize
for the fact that the congo is full of corrupt people is absurd.       When I was a child I lived in an area of the world that harbored   "mafia" --------there were lots of
pizza shops around and a rumor that all of them were
FORCED to use  "progresso"  brand products because the mafia had a hand in that business..      I lived near a river------and when I worked in the large county hospital I came to know that there were several weighted bodies fished out of that river every year----
mafia hits.
(the hospital  used to do the autopsies----way out in
a far out parking lot)       Are you suggesting that all pizza eaters in that town are guilty of the  MAFIA HITS??       Of course the shops paid taxes-----which
were used to support the town services-----so the kids who played in the playgrounds  "BENEFITED"
Tell me a bit of your background,  and I will let you know of that which you are  "GUILTY"


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> "progresso"  brand products


Now you are babbling about Progresso brand products. lol Thanks for another rambling post full of dubious personal anecdotes. 

I am only surprised you didn't label Africans or Muslims or Christians or some other group as "filth".  You know your attitude toward various Gentile ethnic groups is the same as Hitler's attitude toward Jews.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > "progresso"  brand products
> ...


/

I have never labeled Africans or muslims or Christian
FILTH ----unlike you,  I am not Nazi shit------NAZI SHIT

Interestingly----the information I provided that you called PERSONAL ANECDOTE-----actually comes
up in the  GOD-FATHER series------I recognized the
places actually used as sites in the films-----I lived
there as a child --------you disgusting chunk of 
NAZI SHIT--------seeing the river again-----was a bit
nostalgic for me--------I had not been there for many decades,          It has not changed     Even the flora
looked the same as I had remembered it as a child. 
My mother used Progresso products-----specifically
the PIZZA sauce.      She did a weird version of homemade  Pizza back then------and the cooking oil 
"GEMMA"   ----another product people claimed was
MAFIA controlled     (not mentioned in the God-father
series)        disclaimer>>I make no claims for either
  progresso or gemma------it was all rumor and I
  do not think mafia is involved now.    I have no idea
  what has been fished out of the river lately.    Even
  I benefitted ------pizza sauce.     Ever eat pizza?


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Interestingly----the information I provided that you called PERSONAL ANECDOTE-----actually comes
> up in the  GOD-FATHER series------I recognized the
> places actually used as sites in the films-----I lived
> there as a child --------you disgusting chunk of
> ...


Another ramble down memory lane with irosie91. lol

The only thing intelligible is the bigotry.


----------



## Thunderbird (Apr 13, 2015)

24 April 1915 is the date when the genocide began.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> The Young Turks, a collection of anti-religious fanatics, massacred Armenian, Greek and Assyrian Christians during W W I.  About 1.5 million Armenians died and about 2 million died in total.
> 
> Armenian Genocide
> 
> ...



When will people pay attention to the Mongolian led Genocides? After so many years little is left to pay attention to. That's why no one cares about the Armenian genocide but still give much attention to the Holocaust.


----------



## Thunderbird (Apr 25, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> When will people pay attention to the Mongolian led Genocides?


They happened many centuries ago.



> After so many years little is left to pay attention to. That's why no one cares about the Armenian genocide but still give much attention to the Holocaust.


Absurd.  The two genocides happened only a few decades apart. Privileged Jewish people demand special attention to suffering Jews endured, while covering up suffering Jews caused.

*Stalin's Jews*
We mustn't forget that some of greatest murderers of modern times were Jewish


----------



## germanguy (May 26, 2015)

Steven_R said:


> How many Turks today were even alive during that whole episode? How many had any influence or control? The state that did those awful crimes broke up are WW1. At some point we're just going to have to say "hey, that sucked but a father's crimes are not his son's to bear." Not just for the Armenian massacres, but for all of it. Slavery, Indians (dot and feathers), Nazis, Commies, Rape of Nanking, Maoism, eventually it all becomes just history and shouldn't continually be used to beat people over the head for something they had no part in but just have the bad luck to be related to the perpetrators of the crimes.
> 
> It would be nice if the Turks could say "yeah, our ancestors did some pretty horrible things" but it isn't like today's Turks should be forced to issue a mea culpa for things done a century ago.


After a very long time of sometimes reading here, I again type some thoughts:

1. Yes, it happened, 1.5. million Armenians died after beeing hanged, shot, marched to death and so on. This was done by the then Ottoman Empire and it´s goverment, led by secular orientated Turks. The then German Empire was a close ally to the Ottoman Empire and it´s military and diplomats sent gruesome reports to Berlin. There also was a debate in the government if the massacres could not be stopped. In the end, the german government decided not to intervene into the internal affairs of it´s ally. So, some shame for us to share.
2. As said before: The Armenians were not killed by muslims or out of religious reasons. It was an early attempt of ethnic cleansing. Perhaps there were some aspects of hate against christians, but it was not predominant.
3. Nations and societies all have a past and a so called "Founding Myths". Modern Germany i.e. remembered the III. Reich as a collosal breakdown and both german states after 1945 were founded either on anti-fascism (East Germany) or on the western and liberal fundaments in the german history (West Germany).
In both cases the crimes were too horrible and the defeat was so earthshattering and obvious, that germany had to start anew in most respects. Notwithstanding it took decades before the germans fully accepted their history. When Chancellor Brandt (who emigrated to Norway when Hitler came to power and was member of the resistance against Nazi Germany) knelt in front of the monument for the death of the uprising in the Warsaw Ghetto, most germans were against this gesture.

Warschauer Kniefall - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Modern Turkey was founded on the idea, that it is the state of the Turks. The Ottoman Empire was a multinational empire, the turkish republic still has problems to accept, that not only Turks live in it´s borders. So, it is therefore difficult to accept the history of the Ottoman Empire as part of turkish history and to accept that the forefathers killed and massacred.

4. My conclusion:
Our past defines mostly what and who we are. We normally must actively remember it and this requires honesty. If we blend out what happened in the past of our nation, we blend out parts who define what we are and why we are like that. Remember!

regards
ze germanguy


----------



## irosie91 (May 26, 2015)

your convenient historical revision is bullshit-----the Armenians were murdered because they were Christians which rebelled against  MUSLIM RULE-----the level of
ISLAMIC PIETY of the murderers is not at issue------it actually was an issue of ISLAMIC NATIONAL SUPREMACY in the same way that the murder by Hernan Cortez  of Montezuma for the GOLD OF MEXICO was a matter of Christian supremacy------gee, you are dim.    ----now tell us that   ISIS is  "secular"    because shariah law
"allows"  the existence of subjugated christians


----------



## germanguy (May 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> your convenient historical revision is bullshit-----the Armenians were murdered because they were Christians which rebelled against  MUSLIM RULE-----the level of
> ISLAMIC PIETY of the murderers is not at issue------it actually was an issue of ISLAMIC NATIONAL SUPREMACY in the same way that the murder by Hernan Cortez  of Montezuma for the GOLD OF MEXICO was a matter of Christian supremacy------gee, you are dim.    ----now tell us that   ISIS is  "secular"    because shariah law
> "allows"  the existence of subjugated christians


Well, things are usually more complicated, as in this case.
The so called Young Turks were a secular and liberal (not liberal in the US sense from today, be aware) movement, which turned nationalistic and religious in 1909. 
Their idea was to form a state on the turkish nation and people, with the islam as religion. As Islam is profoundly non-nationalistic, they do not come from the same corner as IS. They were nationalists. 1915, when the Armenians (=protestant christians) were murdered, this was done by militias formed out of criminals, underdogs, religious zealots and so on. Best mixture to get harm done. 

So, IS and the Young Turks killed people, but they are about as similar as Cortez and Stalin. 

regards
ze germanguy


----------



## irosie91 (May 27, 2015)

germanguy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > your convenient historical revision is bullshit-----the Armenians were murdered because they were Christians which rebelled against  MUSLIM RULE-----the level of
> ...



nope----your understanding of islamism and communism and Nazism is utterly shallow.     Your assertion   "islam is not 'nationalistic"   is truly derived directly from mosque islamo Nazi propaganda.     The  "non-nationalism"   of all three of those genocidal totalitarian ideologies is    "we are not NATIONALISITIC------because all the people of the world belong to us"


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 3, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > the congo is replete with filth and disease and corruption
> ...




you lost again, thunderfart------in your zeal to blame your
hemorrhoids on  DA JOOOOOS


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 3, 2015)

germanguy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > your convenient historical revision is bullshit-----the Armenians were murdered because they were Christians which rebelled against  MUSLIM RULE-----the level of
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 3, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > the muslims and Christians who run the congo create the corruption
> ...



no you haven't -----you have engaged in typical islamo Nazi shit sophistry.      "PROFITED FROM WARS"------the people who sew the uniforms of the US  NAVY  also   "PROFIT FROM WARS"           In fact, in the USA----whole towns DEPEND on
their military bases even in peace time to support their economies.     That   "profit from war"   BS   can be attributed to anyone in the vicinity.     Your sophistry is not even particularly
elegant


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 3, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > For those who do not know the murders were legal according to Islamic law.
> ...



what part of my assertion do you NEED   "evidence"       I cannot teach you shariah law right here.       Whether or not the young turks were "religious"  or not is not the issue-------they were from a society that condones----BY RELIGIOUS LAW---the killing of non muslims who resist muslim rule.      I have known lots and lots of muslims educated in muslim  countries and lots and lots of non muslims-----who carry family legacies of living under Islamic law------my very own hubby was born in a shariah adherent country-----but he is actually not part of the  
MANY MANY---------    If anyone here wants to know-----talk
to muslims-----it helps if you are short and look very naive


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 3, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> your convenient historical revision is bullshit-----the Armenians were murdered because they were Christians which rebelled against  MUSLIM RULE


This kind of fact-free rant makes you look silly. If you are going to make an assertion provide evidence from a credible source.

Check out my earlier post: 100 Years Ago a Forgotten Genocide


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 3, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> you lost again, thunderfart------in your zeal to blame your
> hemorrhoids on  DA JOOOOOS


irosie's fascination with men's asses continues.  Please try to get your mind (and your fingers and mouth for that matter) away from men's anuses.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 3, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > you lost again, thunderfart------in your zeal to blame your
> ...



you are sick.     Here is a laugh for you------a british anatomist
described the anal  sphincter as  "the part of man's anatomy upon which all civilization rests"       <<< something like that---I am depending on a very remote memory


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 3, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> you are sick.


You are preoccupied with men's anuses and you call other people sick! lol


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 3, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > you are sick.
> ...



You lack appreciation for poetry


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 3, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Not at all!  I'm familiar with your poem:

An Ode to an Anus

by irosie91


----------



## MaryL (Sep 4, 2015)

The Turks  with Germany  during WW I. Turkey is primarily MUSLIM.The slaughter of the  Armenians was the model for the final solution of the Jews and slasv by Hitler. Why is it Muslims lead the way in mass slaughter and intolerance?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 4, 2015)

MaryL said:


> The Turks  with Germany  during WW I. Turkey is primarily MUSLIM.The slaughter of the  Armenians was the model for the final solution of the Jews and slasv by Hitler. Why is it Muslims lead the way in mass slaughter and intolerance?



The muslims emulated the romans.   The romans got over it ----today and for the past 1400 years the muslims have led the way in in rape, murder, pillage, perversity and filth.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 4, 2015)

We are coming up on 9/11. I will never ever forget what Muslims did, never ever. Should I?


----------

